# fishing in florida



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

hi all, 

i am helping my brother move down to around orlando, florida...clermont to be exact during labor day weekend. i was wondering where some good fishing might be....more specifically, saltwater pier fishing. any other info would be appreciated, best time to fish, bait, etc. clermont looks to be midway between either the gulf and the ocean, which body of water would be better fishing. well, thanks for the info.

fish-on


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Greetings fish-on

If the water in the atlantic does not warm up I would head to the gulf. It will add about 1/2 hr to your travel time depending where you go but the results may be worth it. There isn't much being caught cosistantly with the water Temps down the way they are.
Check the Temps before you come. From Jaxonville to Jensen Beach the Temps Suck due to some Upwelling from the ocean bottom sending colder water nearshore .

http://www.thecoolroom.org/swimmers/swim_sst.htm








The Gulf is alot warmer. The piers in that area may be your best bet for the results we all know your looking for.
Check out these links for some info in the Gulf area and others you may want to try.

Reports ftom the Piers
http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm

Fishing Info
http://www.florida-fishing-guide.com/fishing-reports.htm

This site should answer any of your qustions about anything.
Where, When, How
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl

After looking and picking your final destination check back and maybe I can get more in depth on that local you choose.

Good Luck


----------



## LitzFish26 (Apr 14, 2003)

Fish-On,
Kozlow is very wise and should be listened to. I fish New Smyrna Beach constantly and the water temp is way too cold (58) for this time of year! I advise going Westward towards Tampa Bay. From Clermont, it shouldn't take more than an hour and a half to get to Big Pier 60 in Clearwater.
If you want to go some place closer on the Atlantic side there is the Sunglow Pier in Port Orange and the Flagler Pier in Flagler. Those are to the North. I would recommend Sebastian Inlet Pier, however, it just re-opened and will be packed! Good luck and let us now how you fared! But if you intend on fishing Atlantic and if the water hasn't warmed up, we already know how you did!
Thanks,
Litz


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*FYI Locals*

Pier/Bridge/Bank/Wade fishin’ sites

Name of site Location/Driving directions Phone Fee 



Sunshine Skyway Pier(s) US 19 to bridge access South of . (727) 865-0668 yes

So. St. Pete. (Tampa Bay) St. Pete. Follow signs.

Old bridge spans. North pier and South piers have facilities.

Without a doubt, the best pier fishing on the mid-west coast of Florida. Grouper, Mangrove Snapper, Sheepshead and assorted bottom fish are the usual catches. Specialists fish for Tarpon, Snook, and Cobia. 



Good wade fishing along both sides of the highway (frontage rds. with parking here)leading to the bridge. The beach on the south side of Tampa Bay is famous for Snook fishin’. Trout, Snook, Redfish, Pompa, Spanish Mackerel and Permit are caught by waders. Bottom conditions vary so watch out for sticky mud. The “Stingray shuffle” is highly recommend for waders. 



Call the number listed above for current fishing conditions.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ft. DeSoto Piers US 19 to end. Rt. to Ft.DeSoto (727)864-9937 yes

1 pier in Gulf of Mexico

1 pier in Tampa Bay.

Spanish Mackerel are probably the most common catch off the Gulf pier and are often caught off the bay pier too. Trout, Snook, Mangrove Snapper, Ladyfish, Snook and Tarpon are around all summer. Wade fishing is popular here too. 



Call the number listed above for current fishing conditions.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

“The” St. Pete Pier US 19 to Central Ave. Turn East (727) no

(Tampa Bay) St. Pete to end. Follow signs to pier.

Sheepshead, Mangrove Snapper, Trout, Flounder and Snook are caught here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Redington Long Pier US 19 to Ulmerton West. to end. (727)391-9398 yes

Madiera Bch. (GULF) Left on Gulf Blvd to Pier

Spanish Mackerel, Kingfish, Bluefish, Snook, Flounder, Sharks and Tarpon are caught here along with assorted smaller fish.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big Pier 60 US 19 to Gulf to Bay Blvd West to yes

Clearwater (GULF) end. Follow signs to pier.

Spanish Mackerel, Cobia, Kingfish, Bluefish, Pomapno, Jack Crreviewle, Flounder, Trout, Sheepshead, Spadefish, Snook, Sharks and Tarpon are ofen caught here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Caladesi Island Park US 19 to SR 586 (Curlew Rd) W to

Dunedin, FL Causeway Blvd to end. Board Ferry here $8.00

Good wade fishing both on the Gulf and on Anclote Sound. The North Point is especially good for wade fishing. Lots of Stingrays in the early summer so the “Stingray Shuffle” is a good idea. Trout and Snook are the most common catches but Tarpon hook ups occur frequently. Usually there will be only a few fishermen so you have it mostly to yourself.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Honeymoon Island Park US 19 to SR586 (Curlew Rd) W. to Causeway

Dunedin, FL Blvd. to end.

I’ve spent lots of hours wading here. I like the north end for Pompano and Whiting. Trout and snook are caught here by folks who know the ropes. I was content to fish with sand fleas on an ultra light for a stringer full of good eatin’ fish. Again, Stingrays are mighty common in the early summer.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fred Howard Park US 19 to Tarpon Avenue W. to Spring

Tarpon Springs, FL Blvd to end. Left on Riverside Dr to park.

Wade fishing along causeway leading to the beach. Fishing off 2 small bridges also.

For non waders, they can sit in a beach chair whildefishing along the causeway. Early morning can be good for Trout and an occasional Snook on a Zara Spook. Ladyfish,

Jacks, and an occasional Tarpon here too. Usually too much activity for decent fishing after the sun comes up.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anclote River Park US 19 to Tarpon Avenue. West to

Tarpon Springs, FL Alt. 19. North to Co. Line Rd.

West to Anclote Rd about 1/4 mile

to Anclote River Park. (left)

Limited bank fishing. I’d suggest cast netting some Pilchards around the ramp and drifting them under the floating docks for Flounder, Snook, Trout, Grouper, Snapper, Ladyfish and Jack Crreviewle. If you can get a boater to ferry you across the canal, you can wade around to the south, around the point and north along the beach of Anclote Sound. This may just be the best wade fishing area I have fished along the Suncoast. Lots of Redfish around the point along with Snook around the logs along shore. Stay in the water, however because the shoreline belongs to Florida Power Corp. and is posted. Rest rooms, Picnic tables, swimming beach, kids park, nature trail, and historic site here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anclote Gulf Park US 19 to Tarpon Ave. West to (813)924-4030

Holiday (Anclote Sound) Alt 19. North to Co. Line Rd.

West to Anclote Rd. North --becomes

Ballie’s Bluff Rd. about 1-1/2 mile

to Anclote Park.(left)

Excellent winter fishing site. Rest rooms and picnic tables. Wade fishing N of pier. This is probably the most popular pier along the Nature Coast in winter time. Fishing is best on the coldest days. Limited bank fishing along the canal. Trout, Pompano, Redfish, Drum, Jack Crreviewle, Cobia and Bluefish are common catches in the winter. Not good in summer.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Green Key Park US 19 to Green Key Rd to end a park

New Port Richey, FL

Wade fishing for Trout, Redfish, Ladyfish, and Jack Crreviewle.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hernando Beach Pier US 19 to Weeki Wachee. W on Cr 50

Weeki Wachee Sprgs. (Cortez Blvd) about 4 miles. Left on

Cr 597 about 6 miles, Rt on Calenta Dr.

Pier on left about 200 yds.

Fish here only if you are hard up for a place to fish. Don’t expect much but a place to fish.

No facilities.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope it helps ya


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

thank you kozlow and litzfish for the info. like i mentioned, i won't be leaving for florida til labor day weekend, so i'll post and let you know how i did after the trip. thanks again.


----------

